# 99000 clarification please



## Cymerick (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been coding for many years but no OB/GYN experience - billing service I'm working with has GYN billing 99000 for PAP.  When I questioned this after reading CPT definition I was told they have several clients who use this code for Paps.  It seems clear to me that this code is strickly for getting the pap packed up AND TO THE LAB, am I wrong?  Is there a Coding Edge article or other reference I can physically use to back myself up??????  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2010)

The 99000 is the specimen handling charge.  There is no code for a pap.  It is part of the woman exam so part of the preventive service or the ov depending on why the patient is there.  Most do charge the 99000 for packing the specimenand shipping to the lab, some carriers pay for it.


----------



## Cymerick (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Jun 4, 2010)

For your Medicare patients see Q0091. For detailed billing requirements consult Medicares provider handbook as there are certain restrictions for billing out G0101 and Q0091.  Just an FYI for you.


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 4, 2010)

The 99000 is for the prep, pack and transport to an external lab site who will actually perform the test. And applies to most any lab sample collected

Just want to mention the following as they both have come up at several sites. Big audit issue

It is not for the GYN getting the sample and sending downstairs to the lab for testing

It is also not for GYN getting the sample and sending it over to the other bldg when the lab is located (office in Bldg A but lab in Bldg E)


----------

